# Bathroom Accessories



## Etherus (May 19, 2008)

I have bought a house in Penang that we are proposing to renovate and my wife favours an Italian style metal bath that is freestanding, similar to old style baths. Does any one know where there are good bathoom accessories stores in Penang if possible or elsewhere if not?


----------

